# Upper Grand River report



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

We hit the Grand River in Eaton Rapids and floated our way down. It appears that the first phase of the dam removal is complete, and looks cool. However, nobody is paddling over it until we get more rain... 
I have a crappy before pic







and
A crappy after shot









The river was super low >150CFS. We had to get out a couple times and drag the boats over some riffles. We did find plenty of fish to play with, since they were somewhat concentrated I the holes. There is a serious sucker population in this section. By far the most numerous fish we could see. Most fish came on rapalas and jigging gulp minnows. Shrimp and leftover kielbasa for the cats(and turtles).

























Overall, it was a great day fishing and exploring the river with my lovely wife.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice! Was the pike in a hole without a lot of suckers? Nice photos and a nice write-up.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks. That pike was actually in a real pikey looking, shadow covered, slow hole, just behind a log jam. We had seen some bait breaking the surface before we approached so we knew something was eating. 
A couple weeks ago I had a nice pike grab a 10" smallie and swim around with it before spitting it out. I know that pike was hanging in no more than 12" water behind some riffles midriver, full sun, and there were suckers everywhere. The bass was the unlucky one who twitched the wrong way and got bit.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

I stopped by the island in ER on the 4th and it looks like the dam behind subway is still up and most of the water is being diverted around. Granted, the dry weather isn't helping but I think it'd be higher through there if the dam was lowered. How far did you float? I've been thinking about trying there but don't know how far to go considering I'll be solo.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

We took out at Bunker rd. It's supposed to be a 2 hr paddle from launch to launch for two more sections down to Burchfield park. We haven't done it in close to that time with the low water and fishing.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gotcha. I looked at that float on Google maps and figured it to be close to 4 hours. Next week I'm planning on floating from M99 to the weir in Dimondale with a buddy.


----------

